# Madden NFL und Backbreaker ( American Football Geschichte auf dem PC )



## christian150488 (5. Januar 2011)

hey hallo

ich wollt einfach mal hier alle Infos zusammentragen wenn man mal was von diesen Spielen hört.

Leider war Madden NFL 08 das letzte auf PC erhältliche Spiel und Backbreaker kommt scheinbar gar nicht mehr für PC

Wer sich auch für American Football interessiert kann ja gerne mal hier mit gucken und schreiben falls man was neues hört...

Was meint ihr, sind diese Spiele jetzt für ewig eingemottet auf dem PC oder darf man bald wieder hoffen?

Übrigens nicht vergessen 6.02.2011 Super Bowl


----------



## zauberlehrling (5. März 2011)

bin in der suche auf diesen thread gestoßen

hat wirklich niemand eine ahnung wann wieder mal ein neues NFL-Spiel auf dem PC kommen könnte?


----------



## Insanix (4. April 2011)

So wie es aussieht wird von EA sicher nichts für den PC mehr kommen. Problem ist selbst auf der Konsole ist Madden nicht mehr der Hit. Erfolgreiche Sportspiele auf der Konsole macht nunmal 2kSports und nicht EA.


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2011)

Ich Spiele immer noch das alte Madden auf PC. Da ich auch im realen Leben American Football Spiele (GFL Junior), finde ich hin und wieder eine runde Madden schon Genial. 

Hoffe das irgendwann mal wieder ein gutes Football Spiel auf den PC kommt.


----------



## christian150488 (15. September 2011)

naja gehen wir dieses Jahr wieder leer aus...man so nen Mist-_-


----------



## christian150488 (5. Februar 2012)

bisher hat sich Newstechnisch wenig getan und ich befürchte das wir auch die nächsten Jahre leer ausgehen werden


----------



## Leandros (5. Februar 2012)

christian150488 schrieb:


> bisher hat sich Newstechnisch wenig getan und ich befürchte das wir auch die nächsten Jahre leer ausgehen werden


 
Stimmt. Schade.

GO PATTS!!!!


----------



## christian150488 (18. März 2012)

ich hoffe ja mal wenn Madden nicht kommt das EA wenigsten NHL mal wieder für den PC bringt


----------

